# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هَـل شُق صَدرُ النبي صلّى الله عليهِ وسلّم أربع مرّات !

## معاذ احسان العتيبي

ذكر صاحب كتاب " عصمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " من عصمته شرح قلبه ثم ذكر شرح الصدر وذكر أن شق صدرره اربع مرات وهاك نصه : 

أما الشرح الحسى : فقد حدث له {صلى الله عليه وسلم} أربع مرات وبه قال كثير من الأئمة :
وكانت المرة الأولى : عندما كان ابن أربع سنين من عمره المبارك، وكان القصد منها كما جاء فى الرواية - نزع العلقة السوداء من قلبه، كرامة له من عند ربه عز وجل، تلك العلقة التى ولد بها تكملة للخلق الإنسانى، لأنها حظ الشيطان من كل البشر، وقد تم بنزعها من قلبه {صلى الله عليه وسلم} ، أن نشأ مبرءاً من كل عيب، فنشأ على أكمل أحوال البشر من العصمة من الشيطان، والاتصاف بالمحامد العليا منذ نعومة أظفاره، والتى لا يفوقه فيها غيره()0
وقد أخرج الإمام مسلم فى صحيحه هذه المرة الأولى لشق صدره الشريف مجملة عن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه() أن رسول الله { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } أتاه جبريل وهو يلعب مع الغلمان فأخذه فصرعه، فشق عن قلبه فاستخرج القلب، فاستخرج منه علقة، 
فقال : هذا حظ الشيطان منك، ثم غسله فى طست من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم لأمه، ثم أعاده فى مكانه، وجاء الغلمان يسعون إلى أمه - يعنى ظئره() فقالوا : إن محمداً قد قتل، فاستقبلوه وهو منتقع اللون. قال أنس : وقد كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط فى صدره"() فالحديث نص صريح على الشق الحسى لصدر رسول الله {صلى الله عليه وسلم} ()، وإخراج جبريل لحظ الشيطان منه، وتطهير لقلبه، فلا يقدر الشيطان على إغوائه إذ لا سبيل له عليه، وهذا دليل على عصمته من كل ما يمس قلبه، وعقيدته، وخلقه، منذ صغره { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } 0
 
وقد تكرر شق صدره الشريف للمرة الثانية، وهو ابن عشر سنين وأشهر من عمره الطيب المبارك، وهو سن بداية الكمال، وذلك لقربه من سن التكليف، من أجل أن لا يلتبس بشئ مما يعاب على الرجال، وحتى لا يكون فى قلبه شئ إلا التوحيد، كما كان أيضاً شق صدره الشريف هذه المرة توطئة لما بعده عند البعثة الشريفة()0

فقد أخرج عبد الله بن أحمد فى زوائده على المسند عن أبى بن كعب رضى الله عنه() أن أبا هريرة رضى الله عنه كان جريئاً على أن يسأل رسول الله { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } عن أشياء لا يسأله عنها غيره، فقال : يا رسول الله ما أول ما رأيت فى أمر النبوة؟ فاستوى رسول الله { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } جالساً. وقال : لقد سألت أبا هريرة إنى لفى صحراء ابن عشر سنين وأشهر، وإذا بكلام فوق رأسى، وإذا رجل يقول لرجل : أهو هو؟ قال : نعم، فاستقبلانى بوجوه لم أراها لخلق قط، وأرواح لم أجدها من خلق قط، وثياب لم أرها على أحد قط، فأقبلا إلىَّ يمشيان حتى أخذ كل واحد منهم بعضدى، لا أجد لأحدهما مساً، فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : أضجعه؛ فأضجعانى بلا قصر ولا حصر، وقال أحدهما لصاحبه : أفلق صدره، فهوى أحدهما إلى صدرى، ففلقها فيما أرى بلا دم، ولا وجع، فقال له : أخرج الغل والحسد، فأخرج شيئاً كهيئة العلقة ثم نبذها فطرحها، فقال له : أدخل الرأفة والرحمة، فإذا مثل الذى أخرج يشبه الفضة، ثم هز إبهام رجلى اليمنى، فقال : اغد وأسلم، فرجعت بها أغدو رقة على الصغير، ورحمة للكبير"()0

وكان المرة الثالثة لشق صدره الشريف عند المبعث، وذلك لإعداد قلبه لتحمل عبء الوحى والرسالة، بقلب قوى فى أكمل الأحوال من التطهير() فعن عائشة رضى الله عنها أن رسول الله { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } نذر أن يعتكف شهراً هو وخديجة بحراء، فوافق ذلك شهر رمضان، فخرج النبى { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } ذات ليلة فسمع : السلام عليك، فقال : فظننتها فجأة الجن، فجئت مسرعاً حتى دخلت على خديجة، فسجتنى ثوباً، وقالت : ما شأنك يا ابن عبد الله؟ فقلت سمعت : السلام عليك، فظننتها فجأة الجن، فقالت : أبشر يا ابن عبد الله، فإن السلام خير، قال : ثم خرجت مرة فإذا بجبريل على الشمس، جناح له بالمشرق، وجناح له بالمغرب، قال فهلت() منه، فجئت مسرعاً، فإذا هو بينى وبين الباب، فكلمنى حتى أنست به، ثم وعدنى موعداً، فجئت له فأبطأ علىَّ، فأردت أن أرجع، فإذا أنا به وميكائيل قد سدا الأفق، فهبط جبريل وبقى ميكائيل بين السماء والأرض، فأخذنى جبريل، فاستلقانى لحلاوة القفا، ثم شق عن قلبى، فاستخرجه، ثم استخرج منه ما شاء الله أن يستخرج، ثم غسله فى طست من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم أعاده مكانه، ثم لأمه، ثم أكفأنى كما يكفأ الأديم، ثم ختم فى ظهرى حتى وجدت مس الخاتم فى قلبى، ثم قال : اقرأ، ولم أك قرأت كتاباً قط، فلم أجد ما أقرأ، ثم قال : اقرأ، قلت ما أقرأ قال }اقرأ باسم ربك الذى خلق{() حتى انتهى إلى خمس آيات منها، فما نسيت شيئاً بعد، ثم وزننى برجل، فوزنته، ثم وزننى بآخر فوزنته، حتى وزننى بمائة رجل، فقال ميكائيل : تبعته أمته ورب الكعبة، فجعلت لا يلقانى حجر ولا شجر إلا قال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله، حتى دخلت على خديجة قالت : السلام عليك يا رسول الله"()0


أما المرة الرابعة التى شق فيها صدر النبى { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } فكانت ليلة الإسراء والمعراج وذلك تأهباً لمناجاة ربه عز وجل، والمثول بين يديه، واستعداداً لما يلقى إليه من سائر أنواع الفيوضات الإلهية، وما يراه من عظيم الآيات الربانية()0

فعن أنس بن مالك رضى الله عنه قال: كان أبو ذر رضى الله عنه() يحدث أن رسول الله { :صلى الله عليه وسلم: } قال : "فرج عن سقف بيتى وأنا بمكة، فنزل جبريل عليه السلام، ففرج صدرى، ثم غسله بماء زمزم، ثم جاء بطست من ذهب ممتلئ حكمة وإيماناً. فأفرغها فى صدرى، ثم أطبقه. ثم أخذ بيدى، فعرج بى إلى السماء … الحديث()0  " إلى آآخر كلامه "

" فالمعروف أن النبي عليه السلام شُق صدره مرتين الذي رواه مسلم والذي رواه الشيخين " ؟

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

أما الرابعة فقد قواها الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى.. وعدها الثالثة فيما يحضرني الآن.

تصويب: (والذي رواه الشيخان) بورك فيك

----------


## محمود الرضواني

بل الأرجح أن الشق حدث ثلاث مرات ، وهي كالآتي:
وهي كالآتِي :
الأولى: في ديار بني سعد, وهو صغير لم يتجاوز الثانية والنصف من عمره, والشواهد فيها ما رواه ابن إسحاق, والبيهقي, والإمام أحمد, والحاكم .
الثانية: في بطحاء مكة, وسنه عشر سنوات. وشواهدها ما أورده عبد الله بن في زوائده (المسند: 21261).
وشق صدره الشريف من رواية أبى ذر ، دون تحديد السن: أخرج البزار فى مسنده (9/437) رقم (4048) ، والطبرى فى تاريخه (2/304-305) ، وأبو نعيم فى الدلائل (1/286)
الثالثة: في المسجد الحرام, بعد البعثة، وقبل العروج إلى السموات العلى. 
وشواهدها أحاديث المعراج من حديث أبي ذر، البخاري ( 349 ) ومسلم (163) ومسند الإمام أحمد رقم: (21288)، و حديث مالك بن صعصعة أخرجه البخاري أيضا (3207)، ومن طريق سليمان ين المغيرة انظرالجمع بين الصحيحين ، البخاري ومسلم، للإمام المحدث محمد بن فتوح الحُميدي، تحقيق الدكتور على حسين البواب، دار ابن حزم، دار الصميعي، 2/ 533 – 534 . وانظر مسلم [430 -(...) 260]، وأخرجهالحافظ ابن مَنده: (ت395) في كتابه: (الإيمان).
أما ما أخرجه الإمام مسلم من طريق حماد بن سلمة فهذه أخذها حماد وفصلها عن حديث المعراج، وتصرف في روايتها أيضا، فبدلا من أنها كانت قبل المعراج جعلها حماد وهو صغير في ديار بني سعد. وإنما أصلها هو من طريق سليمان عن ثابت، فهي في حاجة إلى تحرير وتحقيق.

----------


## أبو فيصل البريدي

> وكان المرة الثالثة لشق صدره الشريف عند المبعث، وذلك لإعداد قلبه لتحمل عبء الوحى والرسالة، بقلب قوى فى أكمل الأحوال من التطهير() فعن عائشة رضى الله عنها أن رسول الله {} نذر أن يعتكف شهراً هو وخديجة بحراء، فوافق ذلك شهر رمضان، فخرج النبى {} ذات ليلة فسمع : السلام عليك، فقال : فظننتها فجأة الجن، فجئت مسرعاً حتى دخلت على خديجة، فسجتنى ثوباً، وقالت : ما شأنك يا ابن عبد الله؟ فقلت سمعت : السلام عليك، فظننتها فجأة الجن، فقالت : أبشر يا ابن عبد الله، فإن السلام خير، قال : ثم خرجت مرة فإذا بجبريل على الشمس، جناح له بالمشرق، وجناح له بالمغرب، قال فهلت() منه، فجئت مسرعاً، فإذا هو بينى وبين الباب، فكلمنى حتى أنست به، ثم وعدنى موعداً، فجئت له فأبطأ علىَّ، فأردت أن أرجع، فإذا أنا به وميكائيل قد سدا الأفق، فهبط جبريل وبقى ميكائيل بين السماء والأرض، فأخذنى جبريل، فاستلقانى لحلاوة القفا، ثم شق عن قلبى، فاستخرجه، ثم استخرج منه ما شاء الله أن يستخرج، ثم غسله فى طست من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم أعاده مكانه، ثم لأمه، ثم أكفأنى كما يكفأ الأديم، ثم ختم فى ظهرى حتى وجدت مس الخاتم فى قلبى، ثم قال : اقرأ، ولم أك قرأت كتاباً قط، فلم أجد ما أقرأ، ثم قال : اقرأ، قلت ما أقرأ قال }اقرأ باسم ربك الذى خلق{() حتى انتهى إلى خمس آيات منها، فما نسيت شيئاً بعد، ثم وزننى برجل، فوزنته، ثم وزننى بآخر فوزنته، حتى وزننى بمائة رجل، فقال ميكائيل : تبعته أمته ورب الكعبة، فجعلت لا يلقانى حجر ولا شجر إلا قال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله، حتى دخلت على خديجة قالت : السلام عليك يا رسول الله"()0


ظاهر هذا أن الختم حصل عند المبعث . وقد ثبت أن الختم موجود عند ولادته  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فهل يحمل على التعدد كالشق , أم أحدهما أصح من الثاني ؟؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

شق صدره- صلى الله عليه وسلم -

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله في الجميع .
قال مسلم رحمه الله في صحيحه :
حدثنا شيبان بن فروخ حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أتاه جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يلعب مع الغلمان فأخذه فصرعه فشق عن قلبه فاستخرج القلب فاستخرج منه علقة فقال : هذا حظ الشيطان منك ثم غسله في طست من ذهب بماء زمزم ثم لأمه ثم أعاده في مكانه وجاء الغلمان يسعون إلى أمه ( يعني ظئره ) فقالوا : إن محمدا قد قتل فاستقبلوه وهو منتقع اللون قال أنس : وقد كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط في صدره .
وقد أخرجه ابن حبان أيضا في صحيحه (6336) وقال عقيبه :
قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ ( ابن حبان ): شُقَّ صَدْرُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ صَبِيٌّ يَلْعَبُ مَعَ الصِّبْيَانِ، وَأُخْرِجَ مِنْهُ الْعَلَقَةُ، وَلَمَّا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ وَعَلَا الْإِسْرَاءَ بِهِ أَمَرَ جِبْرِيلَ بِشَقِّ صَدْرِهِ ثَانِيًا، وَأَخْرَجَ قَلْبَهُ فَغَسَلَهُ، ثُمَّ أَعَادَهُ مَكَانَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ فِي مَوْضِعَيْنِ، وَهُمَا غَيْرُ مُتَضَادَّيْنِ .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t51223/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> شق صدره- صلى الله عليه وسلم -


اختلف أهل العلم في عدد مرات شق صدره صلى الله عليه وسلم، فمنهم من قال شق مرة واحدة وهو مسترضع في بني بكر بن سعد، قاله القاضي عياض، ومنهم من قال شق مرتين وزاد وقت الإسراء، قاله السهيلي في الروضة والذهبي في تاريخه، ومنهم من قال ثلاث مرات وزاد وهو في غار حراء كما عند الحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده (917) وأبي نعيم في دلائل النبوة (159) .
ومنهم من قال أربع مرات وزاد وهو عنده عشر سنوات كما عند أبي نعيم في الدلائل (161)، ومنهم من قال خمس مرات وقال ابن حجر :لم يثبت .
قلت : والراجح والله أعلم أنه شق صدره مرتين فقط : الأولى :وهو مسترضع عند بني سعد، حديث حسن : أخرجه أحمد (17648)، والدارمي (13)، قال الهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد (8/222) :( رواه أحمد والطبراني، ولم يسق المتن، وإسناد أحمد حسن )، وحسنه الألباني في الصحيحة (1/372) .
، والثانية وقت الإسراء والمعراج، كما عند البخاري من حديث أنس بن مالك – رضي الله عنه- وهذا ما رجحه الذهبي والسهيلي وابن دحية في معراجه وابن المنير وابن حجر و القرطبي أبو العباس في المفهم .
أما الحديث الذي ذكر فيه الشق وهو ابن عشر سنين فهو ضعيف معلول بتفرد معاذ بن محمد وتفرد بذكر السن الذي شق فيه عن قلبه. قاله أبو نعيم الأصبهاني عقب ذكره للحديث .
وقال ابن المديني فى العلل فى مسند أُبي بن كعب في حديث (أول ما رأى النبي من النبوة ) قال رواه مالك بن محمد بن معاذ بن محمد بن أُبي عن أبيه عن جده، وإسناده مجهول كله، ولا نعرف محمدًا ولا أباه ولا جده ( ( تهذيب التهذيب (10/193) .))
قلت : ولم يوثقه غير ابن حبان .
أما الحديث الذي ذكر فيه الشق وهو في غار حراء ففيه : داود بن المحبر وهو متروك، قال ابن المديني وأبو حاتم : ذاهب الحديث، وقال الدارقطني متروك الحديث . تهذيب التهذيب(2/130)
قلت : وفيه يزيد بن بانبوس، قال عنه ابن حجر : مقبول أي : يصلح في الشواهد والمتابعات والأمر هنا ليس كذلك .

ـ أما واجب المسلم تجاه ما ثبت فى شق صدره - صلى الله عليه وسلم -

قال الحافظ ( وجميع ما ورد من شق الصدر واستخراج القلب وغير ذلك من الأمور الخارقة للعادة مما يجب التسليم له دون التعرض لصرفه عن حقيقته لصلاحية القدرة فلا يستحيل شيء من ذلك ) .

----------

